# 2016 F250 electronic locking axle



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

So Ive used the electronic locking axle option a couple times and seems there is no difference in traction, in fact seems worse. I'd like to be able to plow in 2wd with this locked in but again seems worse than in 2wd. Any ideas


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't say worse, maybe a little cork screw affect when starting off.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I love my E-locker in my '15, my only complaint is it disengaging around 20mph.
How mulch weight are you carrying in the bed?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BUFF;2112676 said:


> I love my E-locker in my '15, my only complaint is it disengaging around 20mph.
> How mulch weight are you carrying in the bed?


I have about 600lbs of sand bags right at the tailgate. It can be used in 2wd too right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Brian Young;2112774 said:


> I have about 600lbs of sand bags right at the tailgate. It can be used in 2wd too right.


Do you have those awesome Michelins they come with...... If so get rid of them or add another 400#.

Yes you can lock the rear and not be in 4wd, I use 2wd with the locker engaged more than I use it when in 4wd.
Also turn off the traction control BS.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BUFF;2112796 said:


> Do you have those awesome Michelins they come with...... If so get rid of them or add another 400#.
> 
> Yes you can lock the rear and not be in 4wd, I use 2wd with the locker engaged more than I use it when in 4wd.
> Also turn off the traction control BS.


Mine came with BFGoodrich's. I'll try it w/o traction control on, I never thought of turning it off.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never used the elocker in mine. Boss VBX half full or more, turn the ******** traction control off any time the roads are slick in any way, and it'll go just fine in 2wd.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I rarely use the E-locker in either of my trucks. Even with weight I find it try's to push the truck end around front when pushing. 

I find it just fine with 1 yard of salt in the box, the Nitto tires and 2wd with traction control and advanced trac turned off.

You can turn advanced trac off by holding the traction control button after you turn traction control off. You will have to press and hold it until it says it goes off, and the traction control light will blink. 

Essentially it turns all the safety systems on the truck off. There is a still a torque limiter between gear 1 and 2 you can't turn off, but if you switch it to manual you can bypass that.

Oh if you are ever stuck, turning off advanced trac helps hugely.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe I had a misconception of how they would work. Years ago I was an EMT and sometimes we'd have to run patients to and from via wheelchair and we had Chevy vans with posi type axles and with snow tires on they were unstoppable, thats what I thought this would be like. It's no big deal this trucks steering is effortless even in 4wd so it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

The BFG tires the fords come with are the absolute worst tire I've experienced in snow. Change them up next year and you will be amazed at the difference.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

The Michelin tires that came on my truck are far worse than any BFG tire. Finally had enough and put a nice set of All-terrain KO2 on the truck and its like a new machine!!


----------

